# Fastening drywall to drywall



## Arey85

Hey guys, I just looked at a job today with a big popcorn ceiling surrounded by really thick crown. The builder wants to leave the crown and go over with 3/8" and flat tape around the trim. I looked at some of the screw pops on the ceiling and it seems that on the long wall the next joist is about 19" away. What do you think is the best way to attach the drywall with there being no nailer above the crown? 19" is kind of far to just let it float.


----------



## Checkers

Arey85 said:


> Hey guys, I just looked at a job today with a big popcorn ceiling surrounded by really thick crown. The builder wants to leave the crown and go over with 3/8" and flat tape around the trim. I looked at some of the screw pops on the ceiling and it seems that on the long wall the next joist is about 19" away. What do you think is the best way to attach the drywall with there being no nailer above the crown? 19" is kind of far to just let it float.


Can't you scrape the acoustic off and skim the lid?

If not, your best bet is it to use screws long enough to go all the way through the existing and into the trusses/joists in the field and everywhere you can. 
I would recommend expansion foam as an adhesive in the angles backed up with rock to rock/laminator screws.


----------



## eazyrizla

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.


----------



## eazyrizla

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.


----------



## eazyrizla

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.


----------



## Drywall_King

Arey85 said:


> Hey guys, I just looked at a job today with a big popcorn ceiling surrounded by really thick crown. The builder wants to leave the crown and go over with 3/8" and flat tape around the trim. I looked at some of the screw pops on the ceiling and it seems that on the long wall the next joist is about 19" away. What do you think is the best way to attach the drywall with there being no nailer above the crown? 19" is kind of far to just let it float.


 
I would first screw off ceiling then glue and use long screws where you can the area's that are next to crown use laminator screws (Fat alberts) to suck the drywall up in that area.... when screwing fat alberts never screw into the bevel cause they will allmost allways strip...


----------



## cdwoodcox

I would ask the builder what he recommends even if you think you have a solution. That way when it cracks out atleast he feels he was part of the solution that created the bad job. Or after hearing the choices he may just take crown off first. can you get at it from above to add nailers?


----------



## Arey85

All the specs for laminating screws I looked at stated that they were for temporary use as well as for shear strength. I need them to be permanent and ceiling use doesn't qualify as shear strength. The builder doesn't want them scraped and skimmed. I don't blame him. This particular ceiling is in pretty bad shape. I was thinking of just using some pl4000 and i guess the lam screws and maybe support the seams against the crown with some 2x and some zip poles until the glue cures. Sounds good right? I have a meeting with him in a few days. Ill see if I can convince him to take the crown down. I really just hate doing things that I cant be 100% positive that they wont fail


----------



## 2buckcanuck

wild idea here
use half inch drywall but keep it 4 or 6 inches away from the crown,make the drywall you install act like a reveal,finish edge in half bead or something.you would half to scrape off the spray 6" around the crown though,you could add another layer of drywall to make a secondary reveal over the 1/2 inch to create 2 steps.that way you can involve wood strapping too.1st layer wood with a drywall edge,then drywall over top for second layer,
it's called drywall art:yes:


----------



## cdwoodcox

Good idea 2 buck. You know I was taught drywall by a french canadian he moved to northern Indiana years ago. good guy damn hard worker real knack for quality when he was in business he was known for the best quality around now he's gone thats me. Funny how if your taught quality it sticks with you. if your taught too not care it sticks also


----------



## Arey85

Ive seen a lot of pictures of drywall art on here as well as in the trim-tex catalog and it looks like a lot of fun. I would love to try it. However even in the high end homes we do, there doesn't seem to be a market for it in CT. On another note, I just faxed my bid to the builder a few minutes ago. I guess I'll see what his take is on my pricing and Ill get a feel for what type of quality he's willing to pay for. If he likes the price, maybe I'll hint around the 2 layer idea.


----------



## muddermankc

like someone else said,just glue the ship out of the last 19inches and put temp screws to hold it until glue dries,it will be tight,the crown is a permanent anchor on that 1st layer so i would not be worried at all. All purpose mud works good too,just take a pan and put blobs here and there,dries strong like bull


----------



## betterdrywall

Acustic,, commonly refereed to as Popcorn,, Fine, medium and coarse mixes,, That being said,, Has it ever been painted over before in the past? If not,, it maybe hard to get glue to stick and set,, best thing to do is just cut a slot ,, insert some small strips of 1x4's where needed,, then you will have something to attach the new board to without having to use glue , or worry about the glue setting,, acustic is messy to deal with,,


----------



## d-rock

muddermankc said:


> like someone else said,just glue the ship out of the last 19inches and put temp screws to hold it until glue dries,it will be tight,the crown is a permanent anchor on that 1st layer so i would not be worried at all. All purpose mud works good too,just take a pan and put blobs here and there,dries strong like bull


 :thumbup:
i've used this method before with much success.


----------



## evolve991

Rock2Rock screws IF you can find the "real" ones....lots of fakes and wastes of money out there though.


----------



## igorson

Arey85 said:


> Hey guys, I just looked at a job today with a big popcorn ceiling surrounded by really thick crown. The builder wants to leave the crown and go over with 3/8" and flat tape around the trim. I looked at some of the screw pops on the ceiling and it seems that on the long wall the next joist is about 19" away. What do you think is the best way to attach the drywall with there being no nailer above the crown? 19" is kind of far to just let it float.


How is a progress with the job? I really think to use _glue for drywall_ is the best way here but still interested with your experience.
http://1drywall.com


----------

